# Rescue sulcata in Hawaii?



## marshen12 (Nov 23, 2017)

We live on the Big Island and would like to rescue a sulcata. We have a 3-acre lot and in the process of acquiring 3 more, so plenty of room.


----------



## 2wgasa (Mar 30, 2018)

Did you ever get your sulcata?


----------



## marshen12 (Apr 22, 2018)

2wgasa said:


> Did you ever get your sulcata?


No, we haven't found a sulcata. We would still be interested in rescuing or adopting if one became available.


----------



## 2wgasa (May 7, 2018)

I was hoping to offer up ours, but wife not going for it. We took him off the hands of somebody in our neighborhood who no longer wanted him. Was told he was 11 and 76 pounds...that was a year and half ago. Living condition for him here is much better than he had and I haven't mowed backyard since. I really like him but I'm 68 and concerned about his future so started looking. Young people in Hawaii seemed perfect and I would have gladly had him flown there; however, Donna said she will handle it whenever the time comes. That's Bomber (he came with the name) in the avatar next to one of our golden's. They are both looking at a green tennis ball. They also share bok choy, zucchini and pumpkin 

The volcano news reminded me of the post. Good to see that your location appears to be safe. Thanks for replying. G'Day


----------



## pryanro (Dec 26, 2020)

marshen12:
if you can still accommodate a sulcata we need to talk.
Our tortoise @fredyanagihara is very sociable but also loves to march all around. 
Please DM me on Fred's Insta page. Mahalo,
Ron


----------

